# ASS HURTS! saddle questions



## tnowell (Oct 4, 2010)

I just bought my first bike and I'm a complete noob so please take it easy on me. I got a Trek X-Caliber about a week ago and I would like to hear your thoughts regarding saddles. The bike came with a "Bontrager Evoke 1" but I'm quickly realizing that I need something more comfortable as my ass is killing me! Here are a few questions I have.

1) What do you look for in a good saddle?
2) What company's should I consider and avoid?
3) What saddle do you own?

Thanks so much for any help you can give!


----------



## bchrismer (Sep 28, 2010)

tnowell said:


> I just bought my first bike and I'm a complete noob so please take it easy on me. I got a Trek X-Caliber about a week ago and I would like to hear your thoughts regarding saddles. The bike came with a "Bontrager Evoke 1" but I'm quickly realizing that I need something more comfortable as my ass is killing me! Here are a few questions I have.
> 
> 1) What do you look for in a good saddle?
> 2) What company's should I consider and avoid?
> ...


Congrats on the new bike!

Riding time and padded shorts are the answers. My bikes still have stock saddles on them.

Regarding the shorts, I usually wear any kind of shorts to ride in, but I always have my Canari Gel shorts liner underneath.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

bchrismer said:


> Congrats on the new bike!
> 
> Riding time and padded shorts are the answers.


Seconded.
That said, different saddles fit differently and you might have one that doesn't match your butt well. You might try a differently shaped saddle just to see if it's night & day. WTB makes great saddles that are shaped differently than Bontragers.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Ditto shorts with padded liners. Also, some soreness is typical after first rides. Other things to consider: 

Do your sit bones rest on the saddle? They should. If they don't, get a saddle with a wider wings (rear section). 

Is the saddle fairly level? It should be.

Consider having your lbs check your bike set up and fit.

If you buy a new saddle, don't overdo the gel padding. It will feel great at first, but actually puts more pressure onto soft tissue areas.

You may have to try several saddles until you find one your butt really likes.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

More lube..........

http://www.assos.com/en/19/singleProduct.aspx?cat=6,19,31,36&prod=175

Really, you just need to condition your body to the bike a dozen good rides and you will be fine.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Conditioning the body is a huge deal, it just takes time and mileage really.

Proper clothing is also important, be sure to *not* have a clothing seam between you and the bike at inappropriate places. The better cycling shorts have flat-sewn seams for this very reason. Having good cycling shorts (lycra) under cheap baggies is NOT a problem. More expensive does NOT necessarily mean better for you. Like any other clothing item you're going to need to try some on to see what moves well with your body (squats, etc.) but if you can do so at a LBS that'll let you take a spin around the parking lot on a bike that'll help. I personally use Performance house-brand shorts. Relatively cheap and work well.

But a properly fittings saddle is ALSO a big deal, IMO. Basically you want something where your sit-bones are the supported part, and basically have little pressure elsewhere. It is a complete PITA to find the right saddle though as you really need to spend a good ride to figure out if the part works or doesn't - parking-lot check at the LBS can help but really can't make you sure. The good bit here is that a few companies make fit-kits that are basically saddles-for-loan (WTB, Selle Italia come to mind). Better LBS will have them, and let you try a saddle at a time on your bike on your trail. That's really the best way.

opinion: if you're interested in XC lower-tech riding, a saddle more like a road saddle works great. Light, supportive, out of the way, comfy for long duration. if you're going to be riding techie stuff you'll need something more burly though. Personally I keep going back to WTB saddles. My current favorite for my long-ride bike is the Silverado, but I find it a bit long for my techie-bike.


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

I ride a Wtb saddle and love it! All of the above is good or great advice. I am not a fan of specialized bikes but they do have a saddle " fitting system" at a shop that carries their brand. They are the parent company of bontrager (I think?!!) so the fit you get may not be that much different from your bonty saddle. The beat advice is to just ride as the miles
are the best way to get rid of the soreness in a place that you never expected
yo be sore!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

tnowell said:


> I just bought my first bike and I'm a complete noob so please take it easy on me. I got a Trek X-Caliber about a week ago and I would like to hear your thoughts regarding saddles. The bike came with a "Bontrager Evoke 1" but I'm quickly realizing that I need something more comfortable as my ass is killing me! Here are a few questions I have.
> 
> 1) What do you look for in a good saddle?
> 2) What company's should I consider and avoid?
> ...


You need saddle time to get adjusted. How much time? Several hundred miles if this is your first bike.

Read this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I hear ya!

I've been riding "race" type saddles forever, but lately I haven't been riding as much so the weight is more on my seat than on my feet. A WTB Race V from Performance for $40 fixed me right up. It is taking a little getting used to because it is ~155mm wide instead ~135mm, so I have to ride a little more bow-legged in behind-the-saddle gnarly-ness.

Additionally, though, bike fit, saddle angle, and mileage will all contribute to either improving or degrading your bike experience so make small adjustments before just dumping a bunch of coin on new gear (how many of us have bought seats that didn't suit us?  )

That said, why don't most places sell saddles by size? (and maybe weight? - I wish mine was closer to 200g than 300g, but the comfort is worth it).

-F


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

To a certain point - you'll get used to a bike saddle. Every year - the first few rides of the season are unpleasant. Make sure the saddle is level (or sloped very slightly forward), padded shorts, etc, and get some rides in. If it still doesn't feel right - demo a few. Saddles are a personal preference...


----------



## quelocotony (Dec 3, 2006)

I had a stock Bonty on my Fisher Rig riding 2 - 3 per week and still experienced some occasional soreness. I replaced my seat with the Fizik Gobi XM and felt an immediate difference. 

Like others said, first condition your body (your ass specifically), make sure you wear padded cycling shorts. And if that doesn't work for you, look into a new seat and be sure to get your LBS to help you get the right fit/setting for you.


----------



## FreuderLocks (May 20, 2010)

A bicycle seat should NEVER be uncomfortable. Ever. I've found that widely available commercial saddles dont do it for me, I switched to a Brooks leather saddle about 6 years ago and didnt look back. I learned that synthetic (plastic, rubber, gel, foam and other) saddles don't really last more than two or three seasons at best, no matter what saddle it is, they just arent designed to last that long. Brooks last for as long as you continue to take care of them, which takes 20 minutes once a season. Many synthetic saddles cost as much as (or more than) a Brooks. 

When I switched to a saddle that worked for me I never had any pain, even during th break in process, havent had any numbness or problems with my junk ( I have a nice Sella Italia saddle to blame for a prostate infection a few years ago when I rode for CSU), so, I highly reccommend a good saddle, that works for you, not necessarily a brooks, but that would be my first choice. 

Its critical that your saddle (seat post height, angle to top tube) are set up correctly or you may just be wasting your money. 

For a MTB I suggest the B17 Brooks or another of their MTB saddles. Just make sure you carry the seat cover that comes with the saddle if its rainy or muddy. 

Hope this helps.

-FreuderLocks


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

FWIW, Trek is the parent of Bontrager.

One of these days I'll try a Brooks. It'd go well with my 29er (steel frame).


----------



## topmounter (Jul 30, 2003)

It can take a while to get "assclimated"... especially if this is your first bike. Get some proper bike shorts and check with your LBS and make sure there isn't a big mismatch between your saddle and your tailbone (not to mention, the overall bike fit). But otherwise, take regular breaks while you're riding and don't overdo it.

I've ridden Selle Italia Flite Ti saddles since the beginning of time, but recently switched to a WTB Silverado (with cromo rails) and have been VERY impressed with it.


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

ass always hurts after the first few rides.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

ridelikeafatkid said:


> I ride a Wtb saddle and love it! All of the above is good or great advice. I am not a fan of specialized bikes but they do have a saddle " fitting system" at a shop that carries their brand. They are the parent company of bontrager (I think?!!) so the fit you get may not be that much different from your bonty saddle. The beat advice is to just ride as the miles
> are the best way to get rid of the soreness in a place that you never expected
> yo be sore!


Trek and Bontrager are "partners" not Specialized.

I've been partial to Specialized in the saddle department myself, but I also like and own 2 of their bikes and several pairs of their shorts. As others have said, the saddle should be more or less level and your weight should be supported on the sit bones by it. Most other manufacturers' saddles are way too narrow to accomplish this for me in the sizes that are readily available. It's definitely a good recommendation to get your sit bones measured either at a Specialized dealer or via the wet cardboard method at home so you can get some idea of what models might work for you.

As already mentioned more padding is not always (or even often) better. I like more padding on my MTB saddle than my road bike, but my road saddle only has like a couple mm of foam right at the sit bone contact points and my MTB is a hardtail.

Ultimately saddle fit and function is one of the most personal things on a bike, what works for one person often doesn't for another. Finding the right saddle can take a number of tries. I would definitely make sure that where ever you get your saddle from will allow you to test ride it for a week or so and exchange it if it isn't working for you.

Definitely look into a set or two of good quality lycra cycling shorts/bibs with a chamois that works anatomically for you and provides some padding but not so much that it's going to bunch up and rub. Outer shorts/shells/baggies don't necessarily need to be MTB specific (although there are often design advantages to those that are) but shouldn't have big rough seams that are going to rub and should fit in a manner that is going to comfortably allow a full range of pedaling w/o getting hung up on your saddle.


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

I had the same saddle and didn't particularly care for it either. I have a wide butt so I had to go with a 155mm wide saddle to get my sit bones on it.

The specialized body geometry line is pretty sweet. I ride with a Spez Alias 155 on my mtb and Selle Anatomica on my touring bike. The Selle is awesome but not light if you are a WW.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

ozlongboarder said:


> More lube..........
> 
> http://www.assos.com/en/19/singleProduct.aspx?cat=6,19,31,36&prod=175
> 
> Really, you just need to condition your body to the bike a dozen good rides and you will be fine.


Lube works but get expensive real fast if using the right stuff!


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

tnowell said:


> I just bought my first bike and I'm a complete noob...


Every saddle will hurt when you're new. Ride more. Wear shorts with a good chamois. Keep them and you clean. You will adapt.

Some basics on saddles;


The saddle should be level.
The bike should fit right. This is the bike shop's job. If the bike doesn't fit right, it can show up as numbness or pain in your saddle area. Bike fit is critically important.
The saddle should not be soft, its padding should have the same density as your soft parts.

I used to work in a bike shop a long time ago, been riding for a long time, have helped many new riders with this issue.

Morgan


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

tnowell said:


> I just bought my first bike and I'm a complete noob so please take it easy on me. I got a Trek X-Caliber about a week ago and I would like to hear your thoughts regarding saddles. The bike came with a "Bontrager Evoke 1" but I'm quickly realizing that I need something more comfortable as my ass is killing me! Here are a few questions I have.
> 
> 1) What do you look for in a good saddle?
> 2) What company's should I consider and avoid?
> ...


Does your ass begin to hurt as soon as you sit on the bike, during the ride, or just sore after? Being more specific about the problem will get you better advice. 
The saddle might or might not be the problem. Bike fit, saddle adjustment and time for your ass to break-in are most likely what you are dealing with at this point.

A GOOD pair of padded riding shorts will help and your ass definitely needs some time to get accustomed to riding. Proper saddle adjustment is a must; height, levelness, and front to back positioning. If you find yourself having to scoot forward or backward a lot, you should slide the saddle forward or backward. Scoot forward during ride = move the saddle backward. Scoot backward during riding = move saddle forward. 0.25 inch forward or backward can make a noticeable difference. Bring a tool(s) with you so you can fine tune on the trail.

My first MTB's oe saddle worked well for a few months until I realized I needed a longer seatpost. Once I had the new post and the proper seat-height, I noticed the saddle was too wide as it made my ass/thigh area sore. I read reviews on several saddles and decided on a WTB Rocket V. Never could get it to work for me; always hurt my sit bones. Found a good deal on a WTB Silverado and have never been happier with a saddle. Don't think that it was great immediately after install though, it took some adjusting over the course of a few rides to get it just right.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

Recently I got new shoes with a thicker sole, it's like giving me longer legs and that is similar to lowering my saddle about 1/2-1" .

now it seemed to hurt not as much, I probably was having the saddle a bit too high (trying to be a roadie or something :/ ) and when I pedal down it puts alot of pressure on my bottom.
still if I want roadie height I probably need another saddle then.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> ....when I pedal down it puts alot of pressure on my bottom.


If that's the case then I'd wager your saddle is still too high.


----------



## c0ld (Jun 29, 2010)

Dont get a saddle yet, you're just starting out. Your ass needs to get used, the first rides your ass is gonna be in pain when you wake up the next day.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Bike + Fit ... get someone "good" to help you adjust the fit of the bike to you. Saddle height and fore-aft position, h-bar, etc. Too many people don't do this. It makes a difference. If it took less than 10 minutes at the stop to adjust fit I am skeptical that it was done right.


----------



## esXso (Sep 23, 2008)

FreuderLocks said:


> A bicycle seat should NEVER be uncomfortable. Ever.
> -FreuderLocks


+1

Don't ride an uncomfortable saddle. It's negative conditioning. Very soon you'll start to loathe your bike and invent reasons not to ride if you're not doing it already.

Usually the pain is caused by too narrow a saddle. I can't ride a 130mm width but a 140mm is painless. Your saddle width has to be compatible with the width of your sit bones. Some of the cheap saddles online at Nashbar, Performance, Pricepoint, etc are excellent.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

There's something that you should consider before you do anything.

Lots of new riders have the habit of riding on the nose of the saddle. Basically, they're not used to sitting on the wide part of the saddle with their sit bones because the pressure that is applied isn't something that is experienced in other sit down activities like driving or lounging.

So when new riders feel pressure on the bony parts of they bottom, they consciously or subconsciously move forward until the pressure is no longer on their sit bones and is now on the inner area near the prostate.

If this is the case, you neither need new saddle nor a padded shorts. You just need to keep yourself in check and make sure you're on your sit bones.

If this is not the case, then padded shorts or new saddle may be in order as others here have mentioned.


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

"Rollin rollin rollin; man my a$$ is swolen, RAWHIDE!."

Everytime I hear someone talk about their sore butt after they begin riding any sort of distance i think of that song. Like everyone here seems to be telling you; time in the saddle will likely help the most. Get well padded shorts, probably a good idea to get a few pair of the ones you like. Personally, I like the Pearl Izumi's and I have a Trek brand liner that came with some baggies that are super comfy too.

If after 6-8 rides of 8-10+ miles you are still in pain; check out a new saddle and get properly fit on your bike. 

The X-Cal is a very nice first mountain bike; enjoy.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I added these 2 things as well,

Chamois Butt'r and Pearl Elite shorts.. they are padded but I don't feel the pad and no bunching up.


----------



## Gondo (Jun 2, 2004)

Get the padded bike shorts. If you don't want spandex you can get baggy's with the padded spandex liner inside. On a hardtail you can also consider a suspension seatpost. The Canecreek Thudbuster is the best one out there. 

AS for saddle if your a mail look for along skinnt one with a hole/crack in the middle for the jewels. They don't look as comfy as a big wide gel seat but believe me these racing seats are nice. Terry makes a nice seat. I did lots of research and read tons of reviews and setteled on a Terry Fly saddle. The particular model I got was the Gelasimo. There are other good companies like WTB and Selle Italia but I jsut happened to settle on a Terry.

Just a tip while we're talking about saddles. Use crazy glue to seal up the rips that form in the leather on the saddles. It will make your seat last forever and keep the rips from getting worse.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Jack Ducan said:


> I want a comfy, simple-to-install spin bike cushion for my bike, I bought this Domain Cycling Premium Bike Gel Seat Cushion Cover. It is made durable with high-quality material: soft silicone gel and stretchy lycra material designed for indoor spinning and outdoor cycling. The gel cushion is quite comfortable when biking or used for exercises at home. It remains still and doesn't slide around while I'm cycling. It has different colors that you can choose from.


You know you replied to a thread that has been dead for a decade. I guess they are comfortable by now.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

TooTallUK said:


> You know you replied to a thread that has been dead for a decade. I guess they are comfortable by now.


It's a spam response.


----------

